# Marriage certificate requirements



## HAMZAX5 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi

Hoping someone can help.

I am due to move from the UK next month for employment and would like to bring my wife and kids too !!! (Once the kids have finished school in July)

However, I do not have a marriage certificate ! What do I do?

Surely there must be loads of Expats who have moved to Dubai who aint married???

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hum.. You didnt read the sticky that says something of the sort... read this before posting. 

If you are not married, then you are not married. But if its your wife, then you might was well just go down and get 'married' and get a certificate, no? Make your life alot easier.


----------



## HAMZAX5 (Mar 9, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Hum.. You didnt read the sticky that says something of the sort... read this before posting.
> 
> If you are not married, then you are not married. But if its your wife, then you might was well just go down and get 'married' and get a certificate, no? Make your life alot easier.


Thanks!

Will Do...


----------



## HAMZAX5 (Mar 9, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Hum.. You didnt read the sticky that says something of the sort... read this before posting.
> 
> If you are not married, then you are not married. But if its your wife, then you might was well just go down and get 'married' and get a certificate, no? Make your life alot easier.


i cant find the link
am i just being dopey?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai-updated-july-2009-read-before-posting.html


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Dopey yes  but you're new. Welcome to the Dubai forum.


----------



## HAMZAX5 (Mar 9, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Dopey yes  but you're new. Welcome to the Dubai forum.


i quote "You should get certain documents, such as marriage and birth (for dependents) certificates and qualification and degree certificates attested before you leave your home country.

You cannot sponsor your partner if unmarried"

So how come so many expats are ove there? Surely they are not all married???


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Living together by anyone who is outside of family members, of the opposite sex is illegal. You can not have sex (this could be highly debated and truly was) outside of marriage. You can not sponsor a girlfriend to come here. There are many expats from the UK, which seem to be divided between young bachelor types or loads of British migrants who bring their wife and children with them. 

This is an islamic country. You really should look into the UAE a little more before accepting that position.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

HAMZAX5 said:


> i quote "You should get certain documents, such as marriage and birth (for dependents) certificates and qualification and degree certificates attested before you leave your home country.
> 
> You cannot sponsor your partner if unmarried"
> 
> So how come so many expats are ove there? Surely they are not all married???


As the thread states Cohabiataion is illegal. You cannot sponsor an unmarried partner. Either you live as a single person, or as a legally married one.

These are strict rules and there is no way around it. If you are not married, you cannot sponsor your girlfriend/wife or children, so they could not live here with you.

-


----------



## HAMZAX5 (Mar 9, 2010)

SO does that mean i can go ahead and get married here in the UK and then provide my marriage certificate to the authorities for visa sponsor purposes?

Wont that look a tad strange?


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

HAMZAX5 said:


> SO does that mean i can go ahead and get married here in the UK and then provide my marriage certificate to the authorities for visa sponsor purposes?
> 
> Wont that look a tad strange?


Nope. If it does, tell em taking the job up has resulted in you having to fast track your marriage


----------

